

SQL Server 2008 R2 PDW To Get Hadoop Support - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2011/08/08/sql-server-2008-r2-pdw-to-get-hadoop-support.aspx

======
rbanffy
IIRC, Bing uses Hadoop a lot.

